# Think Tank > History >  Nobody cheered or danced in the streets when Hitler died.

## Anti Federalist

I was having discussion just a little while ago with a fellow that happens to be both a liberty minded person and a sports fan.

He told me that a Pittsburgh Steelers running back named Rashard Mendenhall is being creamed in the sports press for "tweeting" that maybe it isn't such a good thing that people cheer and celebrate the death of one man.

Something that I and others have been saying for the last couple of days as well.

Some folks however, equate the killing of bin Laden as a VJ or VE day.

Nothing could be further from the truth.

See the people in this iconic photograph:



They were in the streets, not celebrating the death of Tojo or Hirohito (both of whom were very much alive at the time), nor did they dance in the streets when Hitler died.

No, *what they are celebrating is something we never will*, unless we thoroughly change our entire outlook on what government is and what is supposed to do.

They are celebrating an *end* to war.

An *end* to the killing.

An *end* to the draft.

An *end* to rationing.

An *end* to "lights out" curfews.

An *end* to the agony of Gold Star Mothers.

An *end* to the restrictions, fear, uncertainty, dread and controls that were visited on the country in the name of the war effort.

They were celebrating a return to some semblance of "normalcy".

Something our current crop of "leaders" say will never happen in America.

----------


## tpreitzel

Uh huh ...

----------


## cindy25

> I was having discussion just a little while ago with a fellow that happens to be both a liberty minded person and a sports fan.
> 
> He told me that a Pittsburgh Steelers running back named Rashard Mendenhall is being creamed in the sports press for "tweeting" that maybe it isn't such a good thing that people cheer and celebrate the death of one man.
> 
> Something that I and others have been saying for the last couple of days as well.
> 
> Some folks however, equate the killing of bin Laden as a VJ or VE day.
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth.
> ...


draft didn't end on VE/VJ day (it was suspended from 1946-48) in the USA, or UK 
although both countries ended it after WWI

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> draft didn't end on VE/VJ day (it was suspended from 1946-48) in the USA, or UK 
> although both countries ended it after WWI


Hmmmm...I thought the draft didn't end till '73.  On paper, it is still in place, though-in order to get a Federal student loan, you have to sign up for Selective Services (it likely will never be used, though) IIRC.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> I was having discussion just a little while ago with a fellow that happens to be both a liberty minded person and a sports fan.
> 
> He told me that a Pittsburgh Steelers running back named Rashard Mendenhall is being creamed in the sports press for "tweeting" that maybe it isn't such a good thing that people cheer and celebrate the death of one man.
> 
> Something that I and others have been saying for the last couple of days as well.
> 
> Some folks however, equate the killing of bin Laden as a VJ or VE day.
> 
> Nothing could be further from the truth.
> ...



Nicer version:



Same song w/ *graphic War photos*:

----------


## cindy25

> Hmmmm...I thought the draft didn't end till '73.  On paper, it is still in place, though-in order to get a Federal student loan, you have to sign up for Selective Services (it likely will never be used, though) IIRC.


it was re-instated in 1948 by Truman because of the Berlin airlift.

draft registration is another story; that ended in 1975 by Ford, and then was re-instated by Carter in 1980 

Reagan promised to end it; he lied

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## Pericles

> it was re-instated in 1948 by Truman because of the Berlin airlift.
> 
> draft registration is another story; that ended in 1975 by Ford, and then was re-instated by Carter in 1980 
> 
> Reagan promised to end it; he lied


http://www.selectiveservice.us/milit...nduction.shtml

----------


## belian78

AF's point wasn't about the draft.  But that the country celebrated the end of the war, not assassinations.  But I'm sure you know that.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> AF's point wasn't about the draft.  But that the country celebrated the end of the war, not assassinations.  But I'm sure you know that.


Thanks, yes, that was precisely my point

----------


## Vessol

> AF's point wasn't about the draft.  But that the country celebrated the end of the war, not assassinations.  But I'm sure you know that.


This +1

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

As a Christian, I have a different perspective.  The reason I don't have to worry about evil is because the Almighty quickly solved the problem by choosing Saul as His chosen vessel, with him being the worst tyrant to ever live (he offended the Holy Spirit), worst than Adolph Hitler, worst than Osama bin Laden, and even worst than the rulers king Herod or emperor Pilate who collectively together had Jesus tortured and cruxified.  He then transformed him into the Apostle Paul, a servant now on my side. 
"The truth will sit you free," so, when confessing to being sinners, we admit to being tyrants and to being someone who, at best, hates God.

----------


## Anti Federalist

One shameless bump

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> One shameless bump


Upon his capture, it was quite obvious in Saddam Hussein's appearance how time had tore him down.  While we shouldn't feel sorry for such tyrants, we should be mindful that the best serving governments are those powered by such converted tyrants.

----------


## georgiaboy

weird, I've felt this same thing ever since I've seen everyone so happy about this.  thanks for the thread.  Imagine the party when everyone does get to come home.

1 Paul 20:12

----------


## JohnGalt1225

To the OP:  I agree completely.  I'm holding off celebrating until the troops come home.

----------


## Bruno

> AF's point wasn't about the draft.  But that the country celebrated the end of the war, not assassinations.  But I'm sure you know that.


+ rep 

I'd give AF a + rep for the OP, but he has 8,000 already

----------


## Humanae Libertas

That is then when Americans' had class and cheered for the Bill of Rights and Constitution, now we have mindless drones chanting USA USA USA, but are probably cowards that bend over and lick boots when tyranny comes breaking down their door.

----------


## QueenB4Liberty

> To the OP:  I agree completely.  I'm holding off celebrating until the troops come home.


Me too!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> AF's point wasn't about the draft.  But that the country celebrated the end of the war, not assassinations.  But I'm sure you know that.


Yep.  I'm just nitpicky sometimes.

----------


## Dr.3D

> weird, I've felt this same thing ever since I've seen everyone so happy about this.  thanks for the thread.  Imagine the party when everyone does get to come home.
> 
> *1 Paul 20:12*


 LOL

For a moment, I thought that was reference to a Bible verse.      (no book of Paul in the Bible though)

----------


## georgiaboy

> LOL
> 
> For a moment, I thought that was reference to a Bible verse.      (no book of Paul in the Bible though)


thank you very little. ;P

----------


## Anti Federalist

> + rep 
> 
> I'd give AF a + rep for the OP, but he has 8,000 already


LoL Rep to you.

----------

